# Temperature problem



## theSilverNeph (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

First of all, I need to say that's the first time I use FreeBSD, so I guess they are many things I don't know about even reading the Handbook and other information. My laptop is a HP Elitebook 8560p with:

OS: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE/amd64 - CPU: 4 x Intel Core i7-2640M (2793.72 MHz) - Processes: 81 - Uptime: 1h 9m - Users: 4 - Load Average: 0,29 0,33 0,33 - Memory Usage: 235.91MB/4024.18MB (5.86%) - Disk Usage: 5.00GB/221.00GB (2.26%) and my GPU is an AMD. I have the latest BIOS firmware (even though it seems the updates never changed anything).

My /boot/loader.conf has nothing and my rc.conf is: 
	
	



```
hostname="Freedom"
keymap="fr.iso.kbd"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

My problem is that my laptop heat a lot (I compare to Windows 7/8/8.1 and Arch Linux)and is a little sluggish. So I searched the net without finding anything else than this command to show the temperature:

```
sysctl -a | grep temperature                                                                                                   
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 77,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz1.temperature: 84,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz2.temperature: 46,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz3.temperature: 61,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz4.temperature: 38,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz5.temperature: 0,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz6.temperature: 0,0C
hw.acpi.thermal.tz7.temperature: 0,0C
```

I also tried to see what powerd is doing and a part of it is:

```
sudo powerd -v
load  44%, current freq  200 MHz (20), wanted freq  107 MHz
load  48%, current freq  200 MHz (20), wanted freq  107 MHz
load  92%, current freq  200 MHz (20), wanted freq  131 MHz
load  41%, current freq  200 MHz (20), wanted freq  114 MHz
load  37%, current freq  200 MHz (20), wanted freq  100 MHz
changing clock speed from 200 MHz to 100 MHz
load 134%, current freq  300 MHz (19), wanted freq  200 MHz
changing clock speed from 300 MHz to 200 MHz
load  51%, current freq  300 MHz (19), wanted freq  200 MHz
changing clock speed from 300 MHz to 200 MHz
load  47%, current freq  200 MHz (20), wanted freq  175 MHz
load  39%, current freq  200 MHz (20), wanted freq  153 MHz
```

After installing FreeBSD, I only installed things using https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics to be able to use dwm (basic compilation, didn't customize it yet). I noticed that Chromium tends to crash often (core dump) but I wonder if it is not caused by my main problem.

I hope I was clear enough and gave you the information you would need.

Thanks in advance for your help!

EDIT: and the fan is making much noise.


----------

